# Escape From Mossmire and The Mossflower Herald.



## fieferret (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey folks. I've been lurking around Fur Affinity for some time, and I'm glad to see that the writing community here is pretty active. I'm the admin of a creative writing hub for furries and non-furries, www.themossflowerherald.org , and I've been looking around for a community with solid writers who'd be interested in joining our writing contest, Escape from Mossmire. 

The contest is somewhat based on the setting of the Redwall books (being that the animal species are the same and it's technically the same universe) except we noticed in the books, a lot of the characters were one-note, or overly simplified, and that villains were just flimsy characters who fell to their Disney doom. (That being said, I still loved some of the Redwall stories.)

We have a pool a talented writers who have been writing Redwall fan-fiction for a long time (and do it very well) who are extremely skilled at plotting and character development, but we'd like more people to contribute to our efforts.

So why be interested in us? Well, to start, some of us are published authors (one user being published at Apex Magazine). We know how to bridge the gap between fan fiction and professional writing, as we just do the fan fiction for fun. We will also give you fair critique. We will emphasize writing as a craft and less so as an art. Another thing is that we're creativity and diversity friendly. We welcome new ideas and we don't discriminate against sex, sexuality, gender, religious affiliation, mental and physical disabilities, etc.

We're also a pretty fun group of people who like to relax, world-build, and from time-to-time scream at anime while in our underwear.

Well, one of our members, anyway. 

Our website is pg-13 and we recommend that everybody checks it out. The deadline for applying to the contest is January 15th, and here are the links to the details of said contest: http://themossflowerherald.org/forum/index.php?board=3.0


and the prologues: http://themossflowerherald.org/?cat=5

I hope to see you all there, and I'd be happy to answer any questions for you guys.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 3, 2012)

This looks like a lot of fun.    Do we have to respond at that particular website?  I had a few questions...


----------



## Madame (Jan 3, 2012)

You can ask over there or you can ask here. The person who's adminning the contest is on FA, and I can probably answer any questions that come up, as well. I would recommend joining the forum where the contest is being held so that you can chat with the rest of the audience/possible participants, though.


----------



## fieferret (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Lunar! Feel free to ask questions here or over there on the forums.

(Also -and this goes for everyone- please remember to read the rules. For instance, although I assume the Hitler pony is farcical, it wouldn't be the best idea to use on a smaller community's writing forum as it will upset some folks.) Thanks for taking the time to register though and I look forward to seeing your writing material.


----------

